# Cheesecake Ambrosia



## debodun (Jun 19, 2014)

1 container of Philadelphia Ready-To-Eat Cheesecake Filling
about equal amount of non-dairy whipped topping (a.k.a. Cool Whip)

Fold these together until well blended. To this, fold in - 

1 can crushed pineapple, drained
2 - 11 oz, cans of mandarin orange segments, drained
1 cup shredded cocoanut
1 bottle of maraschino cherries, quartered

If desired, sprinkle miniature marshmallows on top just before serving.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 19, 2014)

That sounds like it would be good....with whipped cream. I refuse to eat cool whip.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 21, 2014)

Wow!  I can almost taste it!  The fruit mixture would really take it up a notch or two.   For many years we made cheesecake the "hard" way, until we discovered Jello brand cheesecake mix.  It is much easier and very close to the real thing.  As far as the topping of choice....the key word is "Choice".


----------



## debodun (Jun 21, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> That sounds like it would be good....with whipped cream. I refuse to eat cool whip.



I find cool whip holds up better. Real whipped cream tends to separate (get watery) when mixed in. I suppose if you're taking to to a party when it will be eaten all in one sitting, it wouldn't matter.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Nov 5, 2022)

Cheesecake Ambrosia sounds heavenly! I would love it, that is for sure ​


----------

